# 2015 Salomon Hologram?



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Has anyone rode this binding and what do you guys think of it. I checked out other bindings but I'm interested on this particular one. I am considering of trying out a traditional style binding AGAIN just for comparing responsiveness with my Flow fuse AT. I will NOT replace my Flow but i just want to have one on my quiver. If it all fails (if i purchased this and not like it) i'll just give it to my son:smile: Thanks for any inputs.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You consider the Hologram to be a "traditional style" binding? Have you ever ridden any of Salomon's shadow fit bindings? I wouldn't necessarily call them traditional.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok Lin, thanks for the reply. To me it's a traditional toe cap style type of binding so forgive me it i called it as such. The new tech on it regarding the heelcup is new to me but i would like to know if anyone rode that type and how was it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I owned the Defenders which have the Shadow Fit tech, but it's a stiffer version of the Shadow Fit than the Holograms use.

I really liked them at lower speeds and I thought the give of the Shadow Fit helped keep my knees in the game a little longer throughout the day (I have shoddy knees). But, I never could get comfortable with them at high speed. They just never felt solid at speed. Sold 'em.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks, i guess this can be hit or miss preference thing IMO. It is nice to know that it help out your knees though. Thanks again.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It was in those situations where I really didn't like the Defenders. High speed over chop was no bueno. I think they'd be a great pow surfing binding and a softer version of Shadow Fit would probably be a great park binding, but for my riding style they just didn't work for me. I thought I'd get used to them but actually the more I rode them the less I liked them.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oops, i just edited what i have posted earlier but then you answered back Anyways, thanks for your response Lin,much appreciated.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Shadowfit speaks, if not screams to me the way TBT did, but so far I honestly haven't heard a single good thing. I haven't even tried em, but yet to hear a reason. I thought it would be an improvement on the Hinge that Burton uses in their high end EST bindings, but once again the big B is actually on point.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Still have the Quantums I haven't sold. I really liked them and flex a bit better than the hinghe on EST. Ratchets blow though and ladders turned to mush... Thinking of frankening them with Diode straps, ladders and ratchets.

My brother's on the Defender and we both broke 80mph speeds in Cervinia earlier this year, but alas on stiffer big mt. decks. Felt the opposite of bad, just very secure and heel nicely locked in. Lost my temper on the ratchets on numerous occasions though 

Another reason I ditched the Quantums is that the wide highback isn't compatible with dual boas.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the Hologram and the District. I absolutely love both bindings. I bomb runs with them and love the response but most of all I love the comfort they give especially when doing spins and presses. If you don't do freestyle all over the mountain I don't really see them being of much benefit. I think riding style and personal preference play a huge roll on one's experience with these bindings. Also tons of people ride them including two friends and everyone I talk to on the mountain loves them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> If you don't do freestyle all over the mountain I don't really see them being of much benefit. I think riding style and personal preference play a huge roll on one's experience with these bindings. .


Agree with this.

Like anything that's fairly substantial departure from the norm, if you can demo before buying that'll clear up a lot of questions for you.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Quote:
_Originally Posted by Mystery2many View Post
If you don't do freestyle all over the mountain I don't really see them being of much benefit. I think riding style and personal preference play a huge roll on one's experience with these bindings. .

Agree with this._

_Like anything that's fairly substantial departure from the norm, if you can demo before buying that'll clear up a lot of questions for you._

I really do not freestyle much on the mountain but i do try some tail presses and 180 spins(if i can get my heavy ass to hop). I figured if i just want to play around learn some tricks like Slyder i could benefit from this binding. I wish i could demo it first but not a chance here. I am one click away from buying this and if i do so and not like it, my son could inherit it from me. I really appreciate everyones input. Thank you and have a good weekend shredding!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Elektropow said:


> .. we both broke 80mph speeds in Cervinia earlier this year...


damn:surprise:

how did you measure that?


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Fluoride temp specific wax yo! 

It was a free tracking software (so basically gps checks at 1 second intervals is how i understood the principle) i had on my previous phone. Not available for my current one.. Lemme check if i can find which it was since i can't remember.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well i decided to pull the trigger and bought the bindings. The curiousity got to me and with M2Ms input swayed me to try it out. Will post later this week/weekend once i have the chance to ride it. Thanks !


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not a fan of shadow fit but some people, including a couple guys in the crew, swear by it. I tried out a set of Holograms on various mountains and conditions on a couple different decks for 3-4 days. Got used to them but never warmed to them and sold them within a couple weeks. Like someone else said, they're different enough that you may want to demo first if possible.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Not a fan of shadow fit but some people, including a couple guys in the crew, swear by it. I tried out a set of Holograms on various mountains and conditions on a couple different decks for 3-4 days. Got used to them but never warmed to them and sold them within a couple weeks. Like someone else said, they're different enough that you may want to demo first if possible.


How does the defender compare if anyone has tried those?
Shadow fit but look slightly more responsive.
Correct me if I'm wrong.

Tempted to pair them with my salomon assassin (despite looking like a salomon fanboy).


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Update!*

Rode my Hologram for two days and it felt weird but i am starting to like it.
*First day* i had it set up with a forward lean since i like to carve and i get agressive on my riding:wink:. The habit of sliding my boot in from the rear(flow binding) to this needed some adjusting to but i survived. The flex of the binding is very noticeable to me on my fore and aft movement, but the edge to edge was pretty much the same response of my flow and i like that. The issue i had while riding it was since i had it set with forward lean,the back of my boot was not touching the heelcup.There was a gap there where i do not have on my flow with forward lean adjusted. The plus to me was the heelside turn was good but if i raise my toe up more(having the toecap)it drives the board edge more. It did drop me on my ass a few times cuz i did not expected it to ride the heelside edge more.

SECOND DAY. Re-adjusted the highback to factory setting (no lean)I instantly like the feel. Along with finally starting to like the toecap and ankle strap fitment on my boots i commenced riding. My boot was fitting really well on the back portion of the heelcup and it felt secure. This was almost night and day. Carving and quick aggressive turns were better. The only part that i would like this to test on is on moguls,hopefully someday will get more snow. I know it is a bit early to say but i could probably keep this one.


----------

